# General Business Category > Marketing Forum > [Opinion] How about selling Adverts?

## Opportunity

Does anyone think that selling ads is a good idea? We see Ad companies all around but isn't it time that people actually sold their ideas? Marketing companies need to contract creative individuals to not only save the large marketing cost but to also have a greater scope of creativity.What companies are looking for is great ideas and people with creative minds. And we all know that people can only be creative for so long since your creativity largely depends on the stage of life that you're in. Why not make selling ads a form of art that will never lose its creativity. I mean, lets face it, there are a lot of terrible ads out there. 
So shouldn't a revolution within the marketing World take place? This is the age of media and it sure is the age of advertising. If we are going to continue being technologically innovative then how about being innovative with all of the mediums that carry these innovations to the consumers.

----------


## tec0

I can see this idea of yours work IF companies are willing to pay. Give a customer a more realistic feel about the product and thus allowing them to explore the option of owning the product. Every person thought of it. But it will be a flooded marked. Everyone wants money so a strict system must be emplace... Other than that I see it working yes.

----------

Opportunity (17-Jan-11)

----------


## Dave A

Are we talking about selling adverts, or selling advertising *ideas*?

----------


## tec0

I think a bit of both, if you look at the creativity on youtube and combine that with creative advertising it might be profitable, entertaining and even healthy for the market. Just selling ideas can also be profitable but again how many people get the same idea? It is going to be tricky...

----------


## Opportunity

> Are we talking about selling adverts, or selling advertising *ideas*?


I mean selling advertising ideas. I like this site because you all seem to be very smart people. And no worries no more affiliate stuff if its not allowed. I am here to share a lot of ideas and concepts, so i'll be sticking around for as long as possible.

----------


## Opportunity

True, it probably might be tricky. I'll need to look into it further and probably call a advertising company.

----------


## Opportunity

You've mentioned a very important point which i missed and thats the concept of order and set procedures. Maybe a set of rules to govern that type of selling will be necessary in order for it to work.

----------


## Dave A

> I mean selling advertising ideas.


It is an interesting thought.

With business-as-usual, someone that comes with an advertising idea has the delivery mechanism in place that converts from idea to action. That's how they make money out of their idea.

How much would a business pay just for the idea? 

My kneejerk reaction is "not much" where they have to go on and do all the practical stuff that moves concept to reality. In a general way ideas are dime a dozen, and a heck of a lot of them aren't really all that viable.

Still, there might be some ideas that could fetch a decent price. I just can't think of any offhand.

But then maybe that's the problem/opportunity?  :Confused: 

I'm pretty curious about what other members think on this.

----------

Opportunity (17-Jan-11)

----------


## garthu

My impression a really good idea, but as soon as you sold 2 or 3, would you not be an add agency as well?

My immediate concern would also be  trusting ANYONE out there to actually pay you if they used it. If you came to me, said you had a brilliant idea, sign here etc etc, i would probably laugh and want to know what the idea is first... makes it really hard then to get anything out of it.

Like the idea, theres always room for improvement but implementing it would be a bugger i think.

Signing up with an add agency and free lance ideas... this could be the way to go?

----------

Opportunity (20-Jan-11)

----------


## IanF

I am struggling to follow what is being asked here, you have an advertising idea you want to sell to advertisers? 

New ideas are always a hard sell then you have people who look at it produce it and run with it, without crediting you with what is due. If it is an idea that can be easily copied then it is a problem. 

I would suggest getting a mentor to go over it with you.

But I could be completely wrong so if you can give us more detail maybe we can give feedback

----------


## wynn

I have been a contributer to Idea Bounty for a while, havn't earned anything yet but the best ideas seem to earn big bucks!!

http://www.ideabounty.com/

----------

Dave A (17-Jan-11)

----------


## Opportunity

We have many ideas and I've come up with a good way of sourcing ideas. But, i understand what Garth means in that i should probably just start a ad agency. Oh well in Genesis 3 it said that we would eat bread by the sweat of our faces. 
I think your right about me contacting a expert in the industry. The idea after all comments is this: To generate ideas and concepts and then to sell them to appropriate companies. it looks like I will have to generate the idea and then do all the work(videos,campaign etc) and then sell a complete product like Dave highlighted.

----------

